# How to Make Google Forget You



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Mostly forgotten...



> It's called the "right to be forgotten," and if you live in an European Union country, it may apply to you. The Court of Justice of the European Union decided on May 13 that individuals can ask search engines to remove certain results from search queries involving their names.


Here


----------

